# Fletcher Training Update



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Just thought I would update anyone who's interested in my training adventures with 11 month old, Fletcher!

We went through the private "problem solving" class, and I decided to try him in a group Basic Obedience class that was much closer to our home.

Well, we went through our 5th class on Tuesday (only 4 with dogs) and I think we were both miserable.

The first two weeks I tried to do the activities with Fletcher, but he's *so* excitable/reactive that it just wasn't happening.

I ended up just doing our own thing, working on him having self control. We basically sit in the back of the class being ignored by the trainer. It's not fun.

I also started a Basic Obedience class at the facility where I did the Problem Solving class, and we really like that class. There are only 2 dogs, and usually 2 trainers. They have 2 rooms so we can work "near" another dog, hearing that dog train, while working on Fletcher's self control.

It's the last class for both training classes next week. I originally thought that I'm not even sure I want to go through the stress of the group class. They're doing STAR Puppy testing and it might be tough to sit through that while knowing Fletcher probably wouldn't qualify.

We had a *great* class today at the other facility. All my doubt and discouragement was lessened.

They think that Fletcher would be able to pass the STAR puppy without a lot of dogs there so we may give that a try.

We're also going to keep working towards the CGC and maybe start C.L.A.S.S. classes. 

It's amazing how finding the right trainer(s) can make such a difference.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the right trainer and the right owner. you are obviously the right owner. keep at it! it will come together.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Aw, it stinks that you've paid for a service and aren't receiving the service (in that the trainer doesn't seem to care if Fletcher can do the activities or not).

But so good to hear you did find a trainer/class that works for you and Fletcher! I bet he would be able to pass the STAR thing too.


----------



## myuniquepoodle (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,
Keep up the hard work and it will come in time. He is still pretty young so eventually the excitement will wear down. My dog was very hyper at that age and she is almost 3 now. She is still very hyper but as toned it down a bit. Keep working on it a little every day and it will come. 

~Natalie and Ginger


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I hear you about some of those group classes, our experience wast great either, too many dogs and one trainer. We are in private lessons now and Abbey learns so quickly, I decided to get a good base before the distractions of a group.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks!

With my health challenges driving can be a challenge and some days I just can't do it. So, I'm slightly bummed that the place that seems best for us is almost an hour drive, but I think it's worth it and they're fairly flexible about letting me make up classes I've had to miss due to my health or severe weather (I don't drive in snow and night driving is not a preferred option).

I did sign Fletcher up for "Day Training" which is sort of like supervised, half-day, doggy daycare? I drop him off in the morning and he has controlled playtime and interaction with other, suitable, dogs. They also do at least one training session, working on whatever skills I want him to learn/improve. Then he comes home around Noon or 1pm. It's just once a week for 4 weeks, but all 3 of the trainers I've worked with there think he would do great.

One of the trainers at this facility is my "ex-step-niece-in-law" (so no actual blood/family relation now, but she's more than a friend) and I know that she would never recommend anything that could be potentially negative. I've also worked with these ladies for several weeks and they are totally into positive training methods. So I think this could be good for him.

They're actually looking to build a training class around about 3 of us who can't do evening classes, and have dogs that could use help because of their excitability around other dogs.

I asked about taking a "reactive dog" class, but they didn't think it was a good idea because Fletcher isn't the typical "reactive" dog because he's not fearful, he's just *waaaaaaayyyyyyy* too happy and excited to meet other dogs. 

I know it will take work, but I see that Fletcher will be terrific once he's matured a little more and has more experience.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so excited!

Fletcher had the last of both of his basic obedience classes yesterday.

He was sooooo good! He still has a way to go, but he is getting much better about being around other dogs and is able to "get his brain back" much quicker than in the past.

We participated fully in both classes, only stepping back when Fletcher was overwhelmed and needed a break for a few minutes.

After his first class, that was at the facility we like best, they let him take the STAR Puppy test and he PASSED!!! 

We have a long way to go until he can even think about the Canine Good Citizen test, but this was a nice milestone.

Yay!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations!!! I look forward to hearing about the future CGC classes though, too. ;P


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Many congratulations! It just shows that doing it your way works!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations* to you and Fletcher!:whoo: You have a STAR Puppy because of your winning attitude, you are dedicated to the max! I know you'll keep finding the right training opportunities for him to succeed. Good for you both!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations, Sparkyjoe! You are *both* stars for sure!!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Still waiting for Fletcher's S.T.A.R. Puppy award has not yet arrived, but his training continues.

Yesterday was Week 2 of Fletcher's once a week "Day Training" sessions.

When I picked him up the trainers were both impressed by how much better he behaved when in the presence of other dogs.

He got to run and play with other dogs, plus he had some training sessions. I'm just really impressed with this training facility and soooooo wish they had been in our area when I was looking for a place for puppy classes. They posted on their Facebook page that they "had visitors" to puppy class and when I looked at they I realized that the visitors were a trio of goat kids!! What a great, novel experience for the pups in that class!

Fletcher and I will get through the next two weeks of Day Training classes then the trainers will see where we're at and recommend the next class that we should join.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Go fletcher!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

That does sound like a nice training experience. I bet Fletcher learns a lot from going there. Even occasional exposure to novel things can really help a dog learn to deal calmly when they are surprised by new things later on in their lives. Good for you for taking him!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Another update....

My Mother and Father in Law came to visit yesterday from out of state and I was a little worried about how Fletcher would act. I didn't want him being crazy.

So when they arrived I put his leash on him and grabbed a bag of treats to greet them.

He was his usual bouncy, crazy happy self for a while, but I didn't let them greet him until he was calmed down. We just sat and chatted while I praised and treated Fletcher for offering sits and downs. We went through the entire bag of treats, but by the end of it he was SO GOOD!

I finally let him off leash and he just wandered around like the great pup he is when we're home alone.

So proud of this little guy!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on the STAR puppy! I am sure it was very frustrating to have trainers at the group class put you on the back burner, but it was wise of you to stay close to the action and do your own thing. I am sure that you and Fletcher still got a lot out of that. I think I might go back to that trainer and explain how you felt. Sometimes I think people don't realize they have done something that is unfair or bothers others.

Greeting new people or people your dog hasn't seen in a while can be really hard. Even with all those treats though I think you gave Fletcher a great chance to learn that being settled earned privileges. Good job!

For all of those with young (2 or under) very bouncy spoos, remember your dogs are still really older adolescents. It took Lily until she was about to turn 3 to really become mature enough for me to really regard her as an adult. Even now at 6 1/2 I see subtle changes in her decision making, especially in highly distracting and excitable environments like agility and obedience trials. They are always a work in progress, as are we.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations on the STAR puppy! I am sure it was very frustrating to have trainers at the group class put you on the back burner, but it was wise of you to stay close to the action and do your own thing. I am sure that you and Fletcher still got a lot out of that. I think I might go back to that trainer and explain how you felt. Sometimes I think people don't realize they have done something that is unfair or bothers others.
> 
> Greeting new people or people your dog hasn't seen in a while can be really hard. Even with all those treats though I think you gave Fletcher a great chance to learn that being settled earned privileges. Good job!
> 
> For all of those with young (2 or under) very bouncy spoos, remember your dogs are still really older adolescents. It took Lily until she was about to turn 3 to really become mature enough for me to really regard her as an adult. Even now at 6 1/2 I see subtle changes in her decision making, especially in highly distracting and excitable environments like agility and obedience trials. They are always a work in progress, as are we.



Oh, this is sooooo true!!

I do keep trying to remember that Fletcher still has a lot of mental growing to do, and he's really *really* so good already. I just know when he finally puts it all together, and has the maturity and experience not to loose his mind in new situations, that he'll be awesome!

My first dog was one of those crazy, hyper-excited dogs most of his life, even at 9 years old he was over the top bouncy which, especially with a full sized Standard Poodle, can be a challenge. Having company over was rarely a relaxed experience for me or my dog.

It was helpful that my husband's parents are "dog friendly" but were also willing to follow my lead and not even try to greet Fletcher until I let him "go say hi."

Mom will be back to spend the night with us on Friday, so the pup will get another chance to show how good he can be.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Having dog friendly and dog savvy family and friends really helps, doesn't it?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Having dog friendly and dog savvy family and friends really helps, doesn't it?


Oh my gosh, how true is that?!?!?

My best girlfriend is an animal lover but it's SOOOOOOO hard to get her to listen to me and *not* reward inappropriate behavior!

Now that we live further away from each other she doesn't visit that much which is sad, but on the other hand I don't have to worry about the pup getting mixed signals.


----------

